# Going To Memphis For Spring Break



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

Hi everyone.

I won a package at an auction that includes 4 Premium tours to Graceland and 4 tickets to the Memphis Zoo, so we told the girls that is where we will spend Spring Break...4 days maybe. It's the week of March 16th and we were wonder if the weather in Memphis was pretty mild that time of year? Anything else we should see while we are there?

Also, haven't heard a lot of good things (via campground reviews) about the RV parks close to Graceland and also we were thinking of trying the State Park that is about 11 mile outside of downtown Memphis. Anyone out there who has been to these campgrounds or the State park who could help us with our decision? Pro's and con's of both?

Thanks so much for helping us!

Tina


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry, I'm not help with the campgrounds there...but just wanted to say what a great thing to win.


----------



## outbacker23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry, I'm not help with the campgrounds there...but just wanted to say what a great thing to win.


Hello,
I live near Memphis, and March is pretty good weather. You will be comfortable in your RV. I am new at RV'ing having just purchased my 18RS a week ago. I do know there are campgrounds in Southaven, Mississippi, Byhalia, Mississippi, Holley Springs, Mississippi, and these little towns are right out of Memphis. I haven't camped in any of these places yet, but probably will pick one of them to do my first hookup camping. There is also a KOA across the bridge from Memphis in Marion, Arkansas, but i haven't camped there either. You will enjoy Graceland, and the weather should be fine for camping. Have fun!!


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Some things you might want to try:

Peabody Hotel to see the famous Peabody Ducks:
http://www.peabodyhotel.com/peabody_hotels/peabody_duck.cfm
Make sure you ride the elevator to the roof for a great view and to see the "duck mansion" on the roof. 
You can park in the Peabody Parking Garage for all the downtown things. There is a hotel guest entrance but around the block there is a non-hotel guest entrance.

Eat BBQ at The Rendezvous; walking distance from Peabody
http://www.hogsfly.com/

Check out Beal Street; walking distance from Peabody:
http://www.bealestreet.com/bealesttalk.html

Pink Palace Museum
http://www.memphismuseums.org/

Shopping in German Town:
I40 Exit 17 I think

Eat at the Spaghetti Warehouse; sit in the old Memphis trolley car:
http://www.meatballs.com/location_results....SWH&start=1

There is also a river walk.

There are some areas that would not be considered completely safe so do look out for your surroundings.

I don't know about campgrounds but I would not stay at the Graceland Campground just because of the location.

Tony


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

freefaller25 said:


> Some things you might want to try:
> 
> Peabody Hotel to see the famous Peabody Ducks:
> http://www.peabodyhotel.com/peabody_hotels/peabody_duck.cfm
> ...


Thanks for the help! I definately would like to check out the Peabody.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello from Memphis. This will be a great time for camping in the area. My favorite state campground is a short drive from Memphis. Wall Doxey State Park is located just 7 miles south of Holly Springs on Highway 7. This is about 30 minutes from the city. If you like to camp in the city there is the Graceland RV park which is a Good Sam park. I prefer out of the city. Go online and check out T.O. Fuller State Park which is a short drive from Graceland and Meeman Shelby State Park is not far from downtown. These are both Tennessee State Parks and information is availible online. I hope you enjoy the trip. Maybe I will see you at the campground when you come.


----------

